# Wir brauchen für den Stammtisch am Freitag ein gutes Lokal!



## Lutz (18. Juli 2001)

Ich wollte heute den Tisch für den Stammtisch am Freitag bestellen: Urlaub!
Jetzt brauche ich ein neues Lokal für unser "Treiben"! 
Ich werde wohl hier in Frankfurt Bockenheim ein Lokal suchen. Voraussichtlich "Die Kupferkanne" in der Falkstraße 68, FFM Bockenheim. Ich kläre das aber noch ab und melde mich dann nochmal! 
Falls Ihr ein schönes Lokal in FFM kennt: hier melden! Muß halt "stammtischtauglich" sein!

Lutz (im Vollstreß!)


----------



## CatSail (18. Juli 2001)

Na da gibt's doch in FFM ganz gemütliche Sachen wie

- Blaubart
- Medius-Keller
- und noch ein Keller an der Börse. Name entfallen, tja  

Weiss aber nicht, ob das unter Eurem Niveau ist. 

 

-Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CatSail (18. Juli 2001)

Hole Monika um 19 Uhr am Flughafen ab. Werde ihr nix sagen und sie einfach hin schleppen (hoffe, das funktioniert  ).

Wie lange seid ihr voraussichtlich da?


-Rainer


----------



## Lutz (19. Juli 2001)

Meistens so bis spätestens Zehn Uhr, dann haue ich zumindest spätestens ab, da ich etwas früher ins Bett muß, als die Tage davor....

Aber mir ist aufgefallen, daß der Börsenkeller ja garnicht mehr existiert....Ich werde damit noch bekloppt...
Taugt der Blaubart denn was? Da existiert wenigstens eine Telephonummer und es ist auch zentral gelegen (Seitenstraße auf der Freßgaß'). Ich hoffe, das klappt jetzt wenigstens...


----------



## Frank (19. Juli 2001)

Blaubart? Ob das so stammtischtauglich ist, kann ich nicht glauben. Aber mir fällt im Moment auch nix anderes ein. Wenn das Wetter ja besser wäre, gäbe es bei mir ein nettes Gartenlokal in Eschersheim, aber wer setzt sich bei dem Regen schon raus?

Bockenheim wär ok, da komm ich auch schnell hin


----------



## Lutz (19. Juli 2001)

Ist halt mal wieder die Sache mit dem Stammtisch.
Das mit Bockenheim ist auch so eine Sache, da muß ich heute abend mal hin, um mir den Schuppen mal anzuschauen.
Da ich bisher noch nicht im Blaubart war, weiß ich nicht, ob der taugt. Ist der zu groß/laut/klein? Tische nicht stammtischgerecht ? Allerdings liegt's schön zentral.
Das Dumme ist, ich habe soviel zu tun, daß ich mich fast garnicht um solche Sachen kümmern kann! Aber gut, "wat muß dat muß".
Melde mich hier dann wieder, wenn ich weiß, wo wir unser Ei legen.
Ist leider etwas kurzfristig, ich hoffe Ihr seht es mir nach...

Bis dann

Lutz


----------



## Frank (19. Juli 2001)

Wie wäre es mit dem "Adler" in Ginnheim?

Die haben eigentlich genug Platz, ich könnte da auch mal anrufen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wer das so kennt. Ist in der Ginnheimer "Altstadt" oder was auch immer das sein soll.

Günstiges gutes Essen und lecker Budweiser *g*


----------



## Westi (19. Juli 2001)

Oh wenn schon Ginnheim, was ist denn mit dem Wäldsches?
Gibt doch da lecker selbstgebrautes  
und auch super Essen...und Platz ist auch, je nachem:
wenn es heiss wird (haha) dannist drinnen genug platz und bei kälte, Regen (realistisch) dann kannste draussen hocken mit Hundertschaften.
Westi


----------



## Vollgut (19. Juli 2001)

Hallo zusammen,

leider kann ich am Freitag nicht kommen.

Blaubart: ziemlich großer Raum, sehr laut, sehr junges Publikum

empfehlenswerte Lokale:

Wäldches - kennt wohl jeder  
Arche Nova (am Westbahnhof) - super Essen, tolles Ambiente, aber tendentiell höherer Preise bei Getränken (Weizen 6-7 DM)

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Frank (19. Juli 2001)

Also, der Lutz ruft heute mittag beim Wäldches an, wenn die keinen Platz haben oder sonst einen Grund; dann check ich den Adler ab.

Mal Adresse:
Gaststätte ZUM ADLER
Ginnheimer Hohl 2a
FFM-Ginnheim

Anfahrt: von der City aus einfach die Eschersheimer Landstraße rauf bis zur Hügelstraße, dann Richtung Ginnheim. An Kreuzung Hügelstr./Kurhessenstraße halb rechts in den Ginnheimer Hohl bergab, dann hinter der Ladenzeile links rein.

Welche Kneipe gewonnen hat, sehen wir heute nachmittag.

Aber wer kommt den nun überhaupt? Wäre mal interessant zu wissen. Westi, Lutz, ich - Catsail+Perle später, ach und der Nicolas noch.
6 Leute ... immerhin.


----------



## Westi (19. Juli 2001)

Hi Frank, der Westi bringt noch (wahrscheinlich) einen Kumpel mit also Westi*2
dann waeren wir 7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CatSail (19. Juli 2001)

Wär klasse. Dann kämen wir mit dem Radl hin!!

...und könnten unsere Bierpfandflaschen abgeben


----------



## Lutz (19. Juli 2001)

Wir haben also "Im Wädches" (mhh, lecker Bier!) einen Tisch für 8Personen. Falls jemand füher kommt, und ich bin noch nicht da: Der Tisch ist auf meinen Namen (Weinheimer) ab 19 Uhr reserviert. Wo das Wäldches ist, dürfte wohl klar sein. 

Bis morgen dann,
Lutz


----------



## Jazzman (19. Juli 2001)

> _Frank schrieb:_
> *...., ach und der Nicolas noch.. *



Hey Frank, hast du mich damit gemeint (Nicolas), oder jemand anderen???
Wenn nicht, mit mir müsst ihr auch noch rechnen!! 

Bis denne,

Jazzman/NMS


----------



## Frank (19. Juli 2001)

Dich hab ich gemeint, ich bin halt teilweise doch informiert *g*

Man sollte diverse Leute hier nie unterschätzen  

Wird sicher lustig morgen abend, ein kühles Helles und so, keine Frau die nervt ... *hach*


----------



## Jazzman (19. Juli 2001)

WOW!!! Ein informierer Mensch!!!!! Ich kann es kaum fassen!!
Das Problem mit den Frauen hab ich allerdings noch nicht so ganz (wie du eigentlich informiert werden hättest müssen) da ich ja erst 15 bin!!!
Das mit dem kühlen Hellen geht allerdings in die richtige Richtung!!  

Bis dann,

NMS


----------



## Frank (19. Juli 2001)

Das ham wir gerne. 15 und an Bier denken aber die Frauen beiseite schieben. 

Die ham da aber sicher auch alkoholfreies Bier ... oder du trinkst ein Paramalz  

Wenn ich überlege ... mit 15 Bier ... neee neee *gg* Bei mir gabs da nur selbstaufgesetzten Johannisbeerlikör aus dem heimischen Vorgarten.

Hat schon Vorteile wenn die Familie in der chemischen Industrie tätig ist und gewisse Kenntnisse vorhanden sind. Nachdem die Johannisbeersträucher durch lokale Umwelteinflüsse verendeten, konzentrierten wir uns auf selbstgekelterten Apfelwein ...

Hach ich hab nostalgische Gefühle ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman (19. Juli 2001)

Ich schiebe die Frauen nicht beiseite!!! Ich hab in meinem Alter nur nicht solchen Stress mit ihnen. (im gegenteil, hohoho)

Und mit 15 Bier (bin ja auch bald 16, dann ist das sogar offiziell erlaubt) das geht schon in Ordnung (solange es in seinen Grenzen bleibt) es sieht ja auch nichts aus, wenn ich dann als einziger bei nem Stammtisch Wodka trinke, und außerdem hab ich mir heute morgen schon mit Gin die Zähne geputzt, das wird dann irgendwann zu viel!!!  

Also bis dann, auf einen fröhlichen Stammtisch......


----------



## CatSail (19. Juli 2001)

...wollte eigentlich Monika mitnehmen...eigentlich...


----------



## Jazzman (19. Juli 2001)

Also ich denke doch mal, dass das in Ordnung gehen würde!! Ich hab damit kein Problem. Solltest eben mal Frank fragen ob er nicht zu frustriert über den Verlust seines frauenfreien Aabends sein würde!!  

P.S.: Hab dein Profil gelesen!! Segeln und Programmieren ist echt cool.   Mach ich auch bzw. hab es mal gemacht!!


----------



## Westi (20. Juli 2001)

Ja Leutz da ich als Newbe niemanden persönlich kenne, wie seid ihr denn von den anderen Leutz zu unterscheiden??
 
Ist nicht mein ding mit einer Rose im nicht vorhandenen Knopfloch im Wäldsches zu stehen 
 

Also wie denn nu?? ach quatsch , Lutz habe ich ja in der BIke gesehen, das geht scho
Gruesse
Westi


----------



## Frank (20. Juli 2001)

@Rainer: ich hab kein Problem mit Frauen - und laß dich von nix abhalten!

@Westi: für Foto-Vergleiche gehe auf unsere Homepage unter Specials - da sind genug Aufnahmen.

Und im Zweifelsfall einfach nach "Weinheimer" fragen, die wissen dann den Tisch - und: ich denke nicht das dort so viele Biker sein werden, wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, gehe ich davon aus frisch geduscht nach Hause zu kommen *grrr*


----------



## Matsuko (20. Juli 2001)

Hi Lutz! 

Ich fühle mich leider nicht so wohl, daher werde ich nicht kommen... Sche... 

Euch viel Erfolg beim morgigen Rennen!!

Ciao Markus


----------



## Jazzman (20. Juli 2001)

Naja, ich werd wohl net mit dem Bike kommen sondern gleich mit der Bahn fahren!!!

Wollt ihr da eigentlich auch was essen oder nur was trinken!!!
Wenn nicht stopf ich mich nämlich noch vorher zu hause voll!  

Bis dann, Jazzman/NMS


----------



## Westi (20. Juli 2001)

Schon was essen oder?  haben echt leckere Gulaschsuppe im Brotteig, und ich fahr mit der Karre dorthin.

Seh euch dann alle
Westi


----------



## Frank (20. Juli 2001)

Wer noch nicht im Wäldches zu Gast war: es gibt dort hessische Kost und sehr gute Salate. Es ist allerdings nicht gerade "billig".

0,4er Bierchen kostet 5,30 DM, ist halt spitze Hausgebräu.

Ich werd hier daheim ein paar Stullen essen und mich dann dort auf Helles beschränken.

Und: ich komm mitm Bike wenn es ned schüttet wie doof, sonst lauf ich *ha ha ha ha*


----------



## Jazzman (20. Juli 2001)

Also was kleines Essen! OK!! 

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman (20. Juli 2001)

Ähhh, ich schaue gerade entsetzt auf die Fahrpläne 2000/2001 und sehe, dass sie U1 anscheinend nicht mehr über die Haltestelle Niddapark fährt!!!!!
Könnt mir vielleicht noch kurzfristig jemand eine Beschreibung geben wir ich von der Haltestelle Ginnheim oder so zum Weldches komme!!!!!!!!!! Ansonsten muss ich mir meinen Weg selbst bahnen!!

(Lutz, ich kann dich grad net erreichen! Wenn du das hier noch rechtzeitig liest, ruf doch kurz ma an, dann könnt ich eventuell doch noch bei dir vorbei kommen und mit gehen!!!!!!)


----------



## Frank (20. Juli 2001)

Also wennst da hin laufen willst, dann steigst am besten HÜGELSTRASSE aus und läufst diese auch in Richtung Ginnheim hinab. Dann an der Kreuzung Kurhessenstraße/Ginnheimer Hohl/Hügelstraße halbrechts in den GINNHEIMER HOHL.

Unten rechts und dann immer geradeaus, bis du zu einer Unterführung kommst, dort dann Richtung Niddauferweg / Grüngürtel und dann kommst am Wäldches raus.

Das sollte ein Weg von ca. 20 Minuten sein, ich hoff ich hab das richtig in Erinnerung.

Aber: wennst mich anrufst, dann treffen wir uns Hügelstraße und nimm deinen Bock mit und wir fahren das Stückchen zusammen ?!


----------



## CatSail (20. Juli 2001)

Wie gesagt, hole Monika 18.45 vom Flughafen ab. Dann nach Nied, aufs Rad geschwungen und ab ins Wäldches.

Denke, spätestens 20 Uhr sind wir da.

*freu*

-Rainer


----------



## Jazzman (21. Juli 2001)

Danke für die Beschreibung und das Angebot, aber bin jetzt ja mit dem Lutz gekommen!! Wir sehen uns dann morgen..... 

Ach Lutz, ist ein Puls von 60 im Ruhezustand normal??? Und das Ding piepst die ganze Zeit auch nur rum!! 
Naja, ich geh dann mal ins Bett, will ja morgen net auf der Strecke bleiben!! (ich lebe noch)


----------

